# Show Report



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got there on Thursday, braided a couple horses and then rode (practice). Bedded them down and got up early so I could braid a couple more horses Friday morning. I put Riley in the Open Walk/jog class, A girl cut me off and I broke to the walk but the judge missed it, he placed 7th out of 20 riders. The lady that cut me off was so upset over it she cried, she kept apoligizing but I told her, it happens... NOt that big a deal (she beat me... she placed 5th) Then we watched the 2 year old class, it only had 1 in it, we could have done it, her lope was pretty fast, just like ours. I was going to do it Sunday because there were 3 other 2 year olds that did just like me, watched the first day.

A huge storm rolled in right after my class, a tent fell and spooked riley so I got off and walked him to the barn, people were running past us, he was TERRIFIED. I had a black bra on under my yellow shirt, not so smart. By the time we got to our row of stalls we were both soaked. I lost the hat my friend loaned me, I almost cried because it was a $400 hat, but then some man caught it and ran it to me. We got to our stall and then we raced to yank our awnings down, I got mine down and we got my trainers down but my friend that loaned me the hat, hers ripped off her trailer before we could get to it. As soon as the storm blew over I changed into a dry shirt and headed back to the ring for my next class.

It was the open go as you please and I placed 1st out of 7. I was so excited, I couldnt move, I just sat there! I'm such a dingbat! LOL... There was only 1 judge on Friday.

Saturday I did not ride, except for practice, it was an all english day. today (Sunday) I rode in the Open walk jog and did not place, there were 15 riders and 2 judges. I was just too fast and inconsistant, I actually passed a couple people, not so good for western pleasure! I did not do the 2 year old class because again, there was just that 1 rider in it. I did the Open Go As you please and placed 7 under 1 judge and 8 under the other. There were the same 15 in that one as the class before. I went back to the warm up ring and jogged and jogged and jogged.... I geuss he was better, but still kind of inconsistant.... 

We got done and my trailer had a flat tire. UGH! We had loaded it up and everything and I was like... flat tire! So anyway... I'm home, it's unhooked... Horses are sleeping... I think I got the details...

All and all it was a pretty fun show... I'm happy....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Gosh what roller coaster story :lol: Your luck sounds like mine lately. every time I touch something its broke, soaked or flat :lol: Congrats on your placing and winnings


----------

